# Freebsd 8.0 ia64 installation-boot problem



## silverf0x0 (Jul 13, 2010)

It is just me? I'm tring to install Freebsd 8.0 ia64, but not matter what the cd won't load at boot so I can't install it. The i386 version go just fine. Something wrong with the image or it is just my burner...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 13, 2010)

> Something wrong with the image or it is just my burner...


Burn image in slower mode? x4 for example. Also what is ia64 arch? I have never listen of it! PPC for example is for Mac / Morphos. ia64?


----------



## kpa (Jul 13, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ia64. I think you want amd64 cd image instead.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 13, 2010)

A ok. I have heard about Itanium.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/amd64.html
http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/ia64/index.html

99% of 64-bit users will need amd64.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 15, 2010)

*Who mourns for Alpha?*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/amd64.html
> http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/ia64/index.html
> 
> 99% of 64-bit users will need amd64.



Well, yeah, since Alpha is dead.  Poor Alpha.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, okay ... Intel 64-bit users then.


----------



## silverf0x0 (Jul 15, 2010)

Now, I got the pictures, I didn't found those links before, need to change my glasses...


----------

